# Man what a Surprise



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I received an early Birthday gift today,My fiance surprised me today with a trip for this weekend to Universal Orlando for Halloween Horror Nights. Is anyone on this Forum from the Orlando area? It Would be cool to meet up or something. Opening day for Horror Nights is Sept 29Th. Has anyone attended Horror Nights in the past? I would love to hear your stories. do's, dont's etc. Later all. :jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Raxl would be the dude to talk to. I meant to go several times whilst I lived in the state, but something always came up. The road to hell where it pertains to good intentions...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a pretty sweet gift. I've never been but would like to one day.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Man do I envy you!!!!!! You got a great fiance there!!! Sorry I can't giveyou any pointers or suggestions. Never been there myself but I do hope you have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I went to Universal Studios 1994 for The "Crypt Keepers house of horror" or some ****.
waited in line for 3 hours and the haunted attraction blew a big one. It was a half assed haunt made from tents and black plastic without much inside I swear it took less than five minutes to walk through. For your sake I sure hope they have done alot of upgrading. I would recomend waiting by the exit and asking people what they thought of it before commiting to a 3 hour waste of time.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Well the good thing is I already purchased my tickets and payed alot extra for the express passes which is supposed to enable you to cut the lines or go on an express line on every Horror nights event I shouldent have to wait. I figured Im only going for 2 nights I want to see everything so the express passes should be worth the money. later all :jol:


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

BobC said:


> I received an early Birthday gift today,My fiance surprised me today with a trip for this weekend to Universal Orlando for Halloween Horror Nights. Is anyone on this Forum from the Orlando area? It Would be cool to meet up or something. Opening day for Horror Nights is Sept 29Th. Has anyone attended Horror Nights in the past? I would love to hear your stories. do's, dont's etc. Later all. :jol:


My wife & I went in 2003 before we were married. 
I cannot even explain to you how great it was.

My biggest suggestion if they still have the express pass coupon book buy it.
It is worth not waiting in line. We paid something like $15 extra for it.

Also be advised that the Roller coasters close early at night. We tried to get
on the hulk ride 15 min before they said it would close and they wouldn't let
us on. The time they display is when the ride has to stop. Town noise
ordinance. They stopped letting people in line 1hr before the time they
posted. I was a bit upset.

Jurassic Park had these huge flames on the roof. Way cool.
When we went they had Midnight Syndicate & Pumpkinland 
playing in the park speakers.

Another thing was they had these people dressed like Orks hiding and pegging people with Airzookas thru the fog.

A sleeper ride was the posiden adventure.

BTW I'm very jealous 

have you ever been there before?


----------



## TNathe (Sep 28, 2006)

Awsome! This early in the year the crowd shouldn't be "too bad". Towards the end of Oct., especially on a weekend, it gets rediculous (so i've been told). I may actually go this year as well since I have to be in Orlando for a few days on a business trip, unfortunately it will be at the end of Oct. when its crowded but you should be able to give us a nice review of what is a "must see"  Have fun and enjoy your stay here in FL, the weather is beautiful right now @ 83* :jol:


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

The wife and I went on Halloween a couple years ago for our anniversary. DO NOT GO ON HALLOWEEN. I cannot state this emphatically enough! Go early in the month if you can. Also, be prepared for a LOT of walking. The haunted house attractions are pretty much housed in warehouse-type spaces behind the everyday attractions and are scattered all over the park. If you want to see all the attractions, you will walk the entire length of Universal Studios and Islands of adventure to get to them. I think we went through three of them before we decided the walking and the crowds were just too much and left.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Leaving*

Ok all Im leaving right now Ill have a review for you Monday night. Later all :jol:


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

What an awesome gift - looking forward to hearing about it!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Im Back*

Hello all, Im back from Universal Studios Orlando with a one word Review "Awesome" There were 7 haunted houses and being it was their sweet 16 they revamped 7 of there old favorites. The Houses were.

Psychoscareapy - Maximum Madness 
Run - Hostile Territory 
Scream House - Resurrection
People Under The Stairs - Under Construction
All Nite Die-In - Take 2
Dungeon Of Terror - Retold
Psychopath - The Return Of Norman Bates

There were also 3 Scare Zones throughout the park One was themed like a living dead movie there were army guarded barriers up and they were telling you to stay out and to stay away from the effected. it was right out of a living dead movie tons of living dead poping out everywhere and chasing you it was cool.
the second scare zone was Vampires people were dressed in old colonial style clothes but were really vampires alot of good scares there.
and the Third was like a scarecrow theme with huge scarecrows on stilts and people jumping out at you.

All in all it was an awesome trip that I would recommend to anyone they definatly know what they are doing all the haunted houses were like walking through movies it was so damn real no detail was spared they even pumped in smells like old crap for a bathroom scene and Dirt it was great Cant wait to go back next year. Later all :jol:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Man, I wish they had that when I went.  the most exciting thing I found was the back to the future thing, and that sucked. 

Glad to hear that you had a great time!


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey Bob,

I'm headin down to the orlando area for a week or so in mid Oct,wish I had someone to go with me,wife and kids are tooo scared for universal's horror nights.


Paco


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Paco, make sure you get the Express passes for Horror Nights I cant stress it enough. If you go with no Express pass you will sit on lines for hours. We had the express passes for 2 nights and we flew up to the front of the lines. At the most I waited 10 mins to get into Scream House and Run Hostile Territory. Make sure you dont confuse the daytime passes with the night time passes you have to pay for two seperate tickets Horror Nights is a seperate event. So you pay to go in during the day then the park closes around 6:00 and reopens for Horror Nights from 6:30 to 12:00 where you will need your seperate ticket with Express added on for Horror Nights. If you have any questions drop me a line Id be more then happy to help you out I found the ticket situation a bit confusing. Later :jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

gee, last time i was in fla was in 79.Lived there about 1 yr and Went to disney thing. I don't think they had that back then but i'm not sure.
sounds fun.
So what would a trip for 2 like that cost anyways.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah they didnt have that in the 70's..lol I think they started it in 1990 if my math serves me correctly its their sweet 16 this year. Umm the Trip for me and my fiance cost around two thousand without food but we stayed on property at universal, I think its the best way when you are only there for a few days. If you look on the Horror Nights web page there are a few different offers. Theres a package for one night in Horror Nights thats pretty cheap.
I would like to get a bunch of us on here together for next year if its possible and meet up and have a blast down there. Later all. :jol:


----------

